# Advice re buying please?



## JenSexton (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi there. I'm looking around for a puppy at the moment. What is an acceptable breeding programme for the mother spaniel? Once a year? And what is a puppy farm exactly? How can you tell of they are!?? Thanks in advance for your replies. Jenny x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*How I see it.*

A puppy farm is a place where the only motive is profit. Attention to the needs, health and breeding qualities of the parents and pups would be minimal at best. 

A kennel is also profit driven but the good ones pay very strict attention to all of those things.

A backyard breeder would be a smaller version of a puppy farm, the motive might not be profit but very little care would have gone into planning for the optimal health of the dogs and pups. 

Many hold out for the cream of the crop, a home raised pup from an ethical breeder having only a few litters from much loved heathy pets. 

Having said that this last group is very hard to come by and they command a hefty price.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, I posted on your other thread about where to look regarding puppy farms - hope you saw it, you will not visit a puppy farm as the pups are taken away from the mum to be sold elsewhere, that is why buyers need to be armed with lots of questions and see pup with mum and littermates to be sure they are not being duped.


----------



## JenSexton (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you. I'm just confused. I went onto Cockerpoo Club of GB and looked up Jukee Doodles. They seem to be highly reputable but when you google them, stuff comes up about them being a puppy farm. Purely because their bitches are not rested. And they seem to be banned from here. Arrrggghhh so confused !! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

JenSexton said:


> Thank you. I'm just confused. I went onto Cockerpoo Club of GB and looked up Jukee Doodles. They seem to be highly reputable but when you google them, stuff comes up about them being a puppy farm. Purely because their bitches are not rested. And they seem to be banned from here. Arrrggghhh so confused !! X


Well I have never visited but they are a large licenced breeders however I think the people calling them a puppy farm are just getting confused as it is probably very farm like there, the dogs are kennelled but actually I have no problem with that if they are well looked after, being licensed actually means there are limits to how often a Bitch is bred from although I don't know how that is controlled.I know they have a long waiting list anyway. I actually got Dudley from Anzil cockapoo' s, they are a licensed breeders but small enough to bring the dogs indoors at times and the pups are raised indoors and socialised well. If going for a hobby breeder you have to do a bit more work to find out how genuine they are, luckily most are, but that is where knowing what to ask is very important. I look forward to hearing about the puppy you finally choose.


----------



## Julie I (Jul 21, 2013)

We bought our puppy from a private breeder it was the first litter, and we went with our gut, the parents were very friendly and mother looking after the litter well, the 4 pups were of similar size and very playful, the couple had a young daughter who played with the pups, we were lucky our Jessie is the best super temperament a very people friendly dog


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JenSexton said:


> Hi there. I'm looking around for a puppy at the moment. What is an acceptable breeding programme for the mother spaniel? Once a year? And what is a puppy farm exactly? How can you tell of they are!?? Thanks in advance for your replies. Jenny x


Hi, this is what the Kennel Club state for Cocker Spaniels. 
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/breed/restrictions.aspx?id=2052

Obviously they can't regulate Cockapoo breeding because they are not an officially recognised breed by them however I think reputable Cockapoo breeders (whether hobby or licensed) would follow these guidelines as a minimum. I am dead set against back to back breeding no matter how good the bitches health or their vets opinion. Mothers need a chance to rest before going all the pregnancy and whelping again. Good luck in your puppy search.x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I got both my girls from Jukee Doodles. When it was our first we spent a few hours there. I saw all the facilities, had time to play with the male dogs, they had the most stunning coats, then played ball with the girls. I had hands on access to the parents.

Our experience was so positive we went back and got another little girl. If I had space and more free time I'd probably go back for another.


----------



## JenSexton (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. So I wonder why Jukee Doodles have been banned from here then? I was so close to visiting but actually Ive decided I want a pup earlier than the autumn plus Im swaying more towards a show cocker because Ive heard working cockers create extremely energetic pups that need a lot more stimulation and exercise??? Jenny x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

JenSexton said:


> Thanks for your replies. So I wonder why Jukee Doodles have been banned from here then? I was so close to visiting but actually Ive decided I want a pup earlier than the autumn plus Im swaying more towards a show cocker because Ive heard working cockers create extremely energetic pups that need a lot more stimulation and exercise??? Jenny x


Think it was because they were seen to be advertising their own litters on here too much but I maybe wrong, there have been a few threads about working v' s show and it doesn't' seem to make much difference - just to confuse you more!!


----------



## JenSexton (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks dawn


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Jenny, that sounds like a basic marketing ploy. Many breeders will sing the praises of the particular cross they produce and say bad things about any other type of cross. I would steer clear of any breeder that does this. A breeder needs to be knowledgable about what they are breeding but unless they experience breeding and KEEPING any other dog I don't believe they are qualified to speak about any other breed. The people to ask is the owners, as I think you have.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JenSexton said:


> Thanks Dawn. Capella was trying to put me off the show cockers! Arrrrggghhhh!!!!!


Maybe Capella has litters of working cocker crosses they need to promote & sell


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have seen websites for breeders where they breed show cockers saying that working cockers are far too lively for the average household and websites from breeders using working type saying show cockers have too many health problems and that working are better, I personally hate seeing either of those tactics used, I guess they maybe just voicing their opinions but I don't think they should write it down as if it is fact. There has been many a thread on here that sounds as if there are lively and calmer dogs from either type - Dudley's mum had already got a mixed up background of working and show! so I can't comment on either.


----------



## JenSexton (Jan 27, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Maybe Capella has litters of working cocker crosses they need to promote & sell


Sorry I made a mistake. Capella were NOT trying to put me off show cockers. They HAVE show cockers not working cockers. See how confused I'm getting!! Haha !! X


----------

